# Hello to all the Brothers



## masonicknight (May 29, 2010)

I have been a Mason for about 25 years in California.  I am also a member of Scottish Rite.  Currently I am involved with the College of the Consistory program out of Guthrie and find it a bit of a challenge as it makes me better evaluate my thoughts on the subjects.  Also involved in the Master Craftsman program which I have found just as enlightening as when I received my degrees in Scottish Rite it was the five required degrees only, so I am learning what I wish I had seen back then.  

I hold an Associate of Arts degree in Business and a Bachelors of Arts in Organizational Communications. 

So far I have enjoyed this forum and hope that I will continue to find out more of the uniqueness we all have.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 29, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bill to Masons of Texas!!

Please let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## masonicknight (May 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Raven (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## jwhoff (May 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard brother.


----------



## masonicknight (May 30, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

